# Hiking with LGD



## tehamamama (Nov 20, 2012)

I am new to this group. Have always been a hiker and got a couple of goats about a year ago. I lived in a very remote area and took them on short hikes all the time with my LGD (mountain lion country). Does anyone hike with their goats AND dog? I have since moved and plan to get goats again but miss hiking. This seems like the perfect combination to me. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have not taken my LSGD with me on a camp trip. but i do take them with me on sheep drives when i move my 300 ewes to the weed contracts. the weed contracts are 9 to 11 miles away from my ranch. the weed contracts are on city property with lots of hiking trails. it is not uncommon to have 50+ hikers many with dogs on the trail a day. so i have some observations that i can make.

not all live stock guard dogs are created equal. some dogs are guarding your property not the live stock. they will not leave your place. others will range to far and will loose you as you are moving along. some LSGD are too aggressive and will go to war for the fun of it when you meet another dog on the trail. some will take on other humans. 
that said i have found that Maremma livestock dogs have worked best for me.
they do not range far from you.
they learn that other dogs on leashes are not a threat.
they are the least likely LSGD to bit a human.in fact they like humans
they are good guardians
I have watched them chase bears off and dear and mountain sheep do not come around.
I think with the right dog it would be no problem.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I was also looking into a LGD (a maremma)
Because I heard they would stay with the herd.
So I contacted a breeder and told my property
size and what I wanted.
The breeder thought that the breed would 
work for me but did mention something she
thought I may have to watch out for.
Since I begin many of my walks from my home.
The dog may begin to think that its territory
could extend to outside my property lines.
And I kinda see that in the healer mix I have now.

I am not in a rush to get another dog. So have time
to figure out what breed may work best for me.
Am open to suggestions!


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I hike with my goats and frequently my LGD comes along. He's an Anatolian Shepherd & is only one year old. He's been socialized with people and I have had no problems. He is protective of his goats at home in the pasture but he is more relaxed when out with the family on hikes. We will see how he does as he matures (Anatolians mature at about 2 years) but I think he will still be fine.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with your maremma breeder. Do not take your lsgd on hikes that start from home. Load your stock and dog.in you truck take a short drive and have relistic training hike.


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm new to goat packing but I've always taken my Central Asian Shepherds backpacking. Central Asian Shepherds are perimeter guardian-type LGDs so guard wherever they are. They already protect me on the trail & keep predators out of my food bag at night. Once the goats start coming along, they will naturally protect the goats as well. My dogs carry their own food, water, & gear, & can carry close to 30 pounds apiece. 

LGD breeds are, of course, much more independent than other breeds & cannot typically be allowed offleash without *extensive* & *consistent* training. I do hike with my girls offleash but I'm a dog trainer who does pretty much nothing but play with dogs all day (& now goats). I am never without extremely yummy treats when I have offleash dogs. Beef jerky & dried liver are my go-to "treat leashes", & my dogs are rewarded very heavily for checking in, staying within a certain distance, & responding promptly when called. My older dog is able to stay loose in the campsite at night. My younger dog is tethered at this time until she matures & gains more sense. 

Please feel free to ask me any questions about training a dog for the trail. I actually teach a seminar about hiking with dogs that covers trail manners, handy trail commands, & conditioning & packing guidelines.


----------

